# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Sunken stomach Poor appetitie Cardinal Tetra

## AquaCraze

Dear all

My 50 cardinal tetras used to be very healthy in my 4 feet tank. Until I got 30 Normani lampeye and I recently notice that the cardinals are not eating well. They start to spit out food that they used to like like frozen brine shrimp etc, and are very easily scared when someone walks by the tank. I also notice that a few have very sunken stomach region and look very thin. Otherwise their color and speed of swimming still remains bright and fast. No abnormal posture like upside-down etc when not swimming. Breathing rate is not increased. I have not noted any dead cardinal tetra yet, but they look like if they dun start eating they are soon going to die. [ :Embarassed: ] 

The Normani lampeye (aka Blue Eye Lampeyes) are still as lively and appetite is voracious. In fact they are getting fatter and bigger. Rest of occupants in tank like coral red pencils, cory, clown killies etc all healthy.

Water pH abt 7.0, kH 4, with black water extract.

So does any expert know what's wrong with my cardinal tetras? Please kindly advise.. Thanks...!

----------


## AquaCraze

Over the weekend I went to various fish shops around the island and found that many of the fishes in various shops actually have this sunken stomach problem too. The problem mainly exists among neon tetra, cardinal tetra, rummy nose tetra and even in danios. Even some of the cardinal tetras in display tanks in established shops also have this sunken stomach but bright color appearance.

Hence I came to a few possible reasonings,

First, either a form of internal parasite of some sort is causing the problem and this parasite is actually very common in the water of tanks in various shops.

Second, maybe the sunken stomach is only due to malnutrition due to competition for food. In this case, my cardinal tetras are probably too timid to fight with the Normani lampeyes for food, hence becoming malnourished.
So, anyone with similar problems with fish compatibility as well?

So, what do you all think?  :Wink:  Maybe if you go and look at your fishes now you may notice a few with more sunken stomach as well?

----------


## cheeboonyong

I also noticed this same problem with my apistos. They just simply waste away. Funny thing is that they continue to eat normally for close to 2 weeks, while the stomach continues to shrink over this time. Eventually, just 1 or 2 days before it dies, it will stop eating completely. Already lost many apistos this way.

Funny thing is that my pencils and otos (and SAE) are not in the least affected by it.

Does anyone know what is the cause of this disease?

----------


## feeblemind

A couple of my cardinals and even pencil fish have succumbed to this unknown too. But strangely, they do have appetite and are in that horrible state for a month or two, they only lose their appetite one or two days before they succumb to this sickness and die.

I have given up in treating my fishes. 0% chance of survival after treating them in a hospital tank, once they lose appetite or cannot swim properly, its HAMMER time!  :Shocked:  To end their suffering and my worries  :Crying:  I have stopped replenishing my fish stock. I only have about 10 cardinals and 6 SAEs in a 4 foot tank  :Smile: 

Anyone here, actually cured their fish?

Are medications sold in the shops just marketing, just to make fast bucks out of hobbyists?  :Evil:

----------


## bclee

My cory has been doing the summersaults and landing upsidedown. But I have twice successfully treating it with Sera Baktopur, one of the best medication I have ever used. (I have had about 75% success rate using it.)

Now the cory is schooling with my espei rasbora  :Shocked:  in my 5 gal tank. (Is there medication for identity crisis? :P )

I think the cause of the illness was poor food. I have been using the fish food for I think 1 year (can't find smaller bottle of sinking tablets). IMO, good quality fish food and balance diet is essential for good fish health.

BC

----------


## byronshoh

Hi bclee,

Where did you get your sinking tablets from? Trying to find these for my tetras and rummy noses.

Thanks!

----------


## vinz

A visitor at the International Fish Show was telling me he spotted some cases of Fish Tuberculosis amongst the fishes in the planted tanks. One of the symptoms is sunken stomach.

I have no other info, so do a websearch for Fish TB and see if you can find out more.

----------


## cheeboonyong

geez, I recalled someone posted a pic of fish TB and how it can infect humans in the Chit Chat forum. Not a pretty pic at all. Sends the shivers down my spine. If it's really fish TB, better remove the infected fish.

----------


## aquanaut

But i have found out that by removing the sick fish to a separate tank, the chances of recovery is very low, almost 0. Theres a higher chance if the fish remains in the main tank and treatment is given to the tank with the other fishes. I have few occurences taht the sick fish actually recovers with no fatality from the rest of the population.

----------


## Newbie

how do we cure the sunken stomach thing?  cause my neon tetras have that but they seem to be fine =P

----------


## prec

get some anti-bacteria tablets and pop into your tank.

----------


## Newbie

thx alot prec=) i go try

----------

